# Leopard 2, Germany



## EagleEyes

The Leopard 2 is, undoubtedly, one of the most sucessfull projects of the last generation of main battle tanks, with over 3,200 units produced. The Leopard 2 is in service with the armies of Austria, Denmark, Germany, the Netherlands, Norway, Switzerland, Sweden and Spain. The Finnish Army is buying 124 and the Polish Army 128 used Leopard 2A4 tanks from Germany. In August 2005, Greece placed an order for 183 used Leopard 2A4 and 150 Leopard 1A5 tanks from the Bundeswehr reserves. In November 2005, an agreement was signed for the sale of 298 German army Leopard 2A4 tanks to Turkey. Deliveries are planned for early 2006-07.

The German Army is upgrading 225 2A5 tanks to 2A6 configuration, the first of which was delivered in March 2001. The Royal Netherlands Army has ordered the upgrade of 180 of its 2A5 tanks to 2A6 configuration, the first of which entered service in February 2003. In March 2003, the Hellenic Army of Greece ordered 170 Leopard 2 HEL (a version of the 2A6EX) for delivery between 2006 and 2009.

Spain has ordered 219 Leopard 2E (a version of the 2A6 with greater armour protection), 16 recovery tanks (CREC) and 4 training vehicles. The first 30 are being built by KMW and the rest are being license-built in Spain by General Dynamics, Santa Barbara Sistemas (GDSBS). The first tank was handed over to the Spanish Army in June 2004 and deliveries should complete in 2008. Another variant is the Leopard 2(S), which has a new command and control system and new passive armour system. 120 Leopard 2(S) have been delivered to the Swedish Army. Deliveries concluded in March 2002.

Krauss-Maffei Wegmann GmbH has developed a mine protection system for the Leopard 2, following a concept definition by an international working group from Germany, Switzerland, Netherlands, Sweden and Norway, under the lead of the German procurement agency BWB. An order placed in September 2003 involves the modification of 15 Leopard 2A6 tanks for the German Army and ten Leopard 2A5 (Strv 122) for Sweden. The first mine-protected tank was delivered in July 2004.

Krauss-Maffei Wegmann GmbH latest development of the Leopard 2 Main Battle Tank series is a new technology demonstrator model intended for peacemaking and peacekeeping deployments, the Leopard 2 PSO (Peace Support Operations). The Leopard 2 PSO was officially presented at the 2006 Eurosatory.

HISTORY 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The development of the Leopard 2 MBT can be traced back to a project started in the 1960's. At this time Germany and the United States were still working on the MBT-70 program, so this project had a very low priority.

While Germany and the United States were developing the MBT/KPz-70, their agreement did not allow a parallel national tank program, but when the Leopard 1 MBT was introduced into service in 1965 Porsche was awarded a contract to develop improved components to increase its combat effectiveness to the standard demanded by the MBT/KPz-70. This program lasted until 1967, when the contract expired, and became known as 'Vergoldeter Leopard' or 'Gilded Leopard'.
When the first cracks appeared in 1967 in the German/American cooperation program for joint development of the MBT/KPz-70, the German Ministry of Defense decided to continue and to increase the development of the 'Vergoldeter Leopard', which later became known as 'Keiler' (Wild Boar).

Krauss-Maffei of Munich was chosen as the main contractor, with Porsche involved in the development of the chassis and Wegmann in that of the turret. In 1969 and 1970 two prototypes (ET 01 and ET 02), both powered by the 10 cylinder MB 872 engine, were built for further evaluation. In late 1969, with the end of the development program for the German/American tank, the German Office for Defense Technology and Procurement initiated a study to save at least the majority of the MBT/KPz-70 development program. This was an attempt to combine parts of the abandoned MBT/KPz-70 program with components of the experimental tank, and became known as 'Eiler' (Boar) but never reached prototype status.


In early 1970, the German Ministry of Defense recommended the development of the 'Vergoldeter Leopard' to be continued with the adoption of the MTU engine developed for the MBT/Kpz-70 in order to take advantage of the further experience that had already been acquired with it. Another seven vehicles were ordered, with Krauss-Maffei again chosen as the main contractor.

The prototypes looked at first glance very much like the Leopard 1 A4, but with a wedge-shaped bow and an exhaust grille moved to the rear plate. The roadwheels came from the MBT/KPz-70, and the return rollers from the Leopard 1. The engine also came from the MBT/KPz-70, a 12 cylinder MTU MB-873 Ka-500 water-cooled multi-fuel four-stroke engine, together with its 20 kW generator, gearbox, air filters, and the cooling and braking systems, forming a compact group that could be easily replaced in 15 minutes. Ten of the seventeen turrets built were fitted with a 105 mm smooth bore gun while the remaining seven had a 120 mm smooth bore gun, both designed and produced by Rheinmetall.
When the first analysis of the Yom Kippur War of 1973 became available, it became clear that increased armor protection would be a decisive factor in the future. The outcome was a decision of upgrade the Leopard 2 to MLC 60 (Military Loading Class 60 tons), which would allow increased armor, and to modify one of the turrets with a new multi-layer type of armor. This resulted in a breakthrough in the Leopard 2 program and the first step towards the Leopard 2 AV.

During 1973, negotiations began between the United States and Germany to standardize certain components of both nations main battle tanks of the eighties. As a result of this, by 1976 it was agreed to study how Leopard 2 could be modified to meet US performance and constraints. Based on the altered German and US military demands, Porsche, Krauss-Maffei, and Wegmann designed and built the Leopard 2 AV (Austere Version).

Modifications included the new multi-layered (much like the British developed "Chobham" armor, which consisted of layers of steel and ceramics) armor on the hull and a new turret with a less sophisticated fire control system. Two chassis and three turrets were built, and were ready in 1976. The first prototype had a turret with a Hughes fire control system and a L7A3 105 mm main gun. The second one was equipped with the same gun, but provisions were made to allow a quick adoption of the Rheinmetall 120 mm smooth bore main gun. The third turret had a German fire control system, including the EMES 13, and was to be used in the German test program. An additional turret was built and was identical as the third, but had the Rheinmetall 120 mm smooth bore main gun installed from the beginning.

The Leopard 2 AV was originally intended to be tested as the same time with the XM1, but the German modification program took longer than expected. The US Army therefore proceeded with the evaluation of the XM1 prototypes built by Chrysler and General Motors, and ultimately decided to launch full-scale development of the Chrysler design.

However, the German prototypes arrived in the US by the end of August 1976 and comparative tests between the Leopard 2 AV and the XM1 prototypes were done at Aberdeen Proving Grounds, lasting until December 1976. The US Army reported that the Leopard 2 AV and the XM1 were comparable in firepower and field mobility but the XM1 was superior in armor protection, and so the XM1 was selected. After the comparative test the Leopard 2 AV prototypes were returned to Germany for further evaluation tests.

In September 1977 the German MoD formally decided to go ahead with plans for production of 1,800 Leopard 2, which were to be delivered in five batches. From the original group of companies bidding for the contract, Krauss-Maffei was chosen as the main contractor and systems manager. MaK became sub contractor and production was to be shared between the two companies on the basis of 55% for Krauss-Maffei and 45% for MaK. Wegmann, as turret integrator, received full responsibility for coordination the integration of the EMES 15 fire control. The EMES 15 fire control was developed by Hughes in cooperation between Krupp Atlas Elektronik, with the 120 mm smooth bore high-performance main gun supplied by Rheinmetall with the turret.

Without doubt, at the time of its introduction (1979), the Leopard 2 was the most advanced tank in the world. The Germans succeeded in designing a tank with high success in all three areas of tank design: mobility, firepower, and armor protection.

Until then, tank designers had only been able to achieve two of these objectives at once. The British Chieftain, for instance, had a pretty good gun and good armor, but very poor mobility. At the other end of the scale was the French AMX-30, which had good mobility, an adequate gun, but weak armor.

A total of 380 Leopard 2 were built in the first batch, 209 by Krauss-Maffei (chassis nbr. 10001 to 10210) and 171 by Mak (chassis nbr. 20001 to 20172), with the first six delivered in 1979 to Kampftruppenschule 2 in MÃÂ¼nster. Another 100 were delivered in 1980 and 229 in 1981, replacing the M48A2G in units among I (GE) Corps. The first Leopard 2 went to Panzerbattalions 31, 33 and 34 of 1 Panzerdivision, with partially parallel delivery to Panzerbattalions 81, 85 and 84 of 5 Panzerdivision. The Leopard 1s then in service were passed to the Panzerbattalions of the Panzergrenadier Divisions, were they replaced the M48A2G. By 1982 production was running at 300 a year, with the last first batch Leopard 2 delivered in March of that year.

The combat weight of the Leopard 2 is 55,000 kg, empty weight being 52,000 kg, and its hull has spaced multi-layer armor. The running gear consists of seven dual rubber-tyred road wheels and four return rollers per side, with the idler wheel at the front and drive sprocket at the rear.
Torsion bar suspension is employed, with advanced friction dampers provided. The Diehl 570F tracks, with rubber-bashed end connectors, have removable rubber pads and use 82 links on each track. For use in icy ground, up to 18 rubber pads can be replaced by the same number of grousers, which are stored in the vehicle's bow when not in use. The first four sessions of the side skirts are heavily armored, and must be raised for rail transport. The remaining sessions are made of standard rubber and metal fabric and are hinged to swing upward if neccessary.

The driver's station is located at the front, offset to the right of the vehicle's center line. A large, pintle-mounted lift-and-swing type hatch is provided for the driver and opens to the right. There are two observation periscopes in the driver's hatch, plus one to the left of his section, for use when driving closed down. The central periscope (in the hatch) can be exchanged for a passive IR-sight for night operations. An escape hatch is provided under the driver's seat.

The turret, incorporating multi layer armor, is mounted in the center of the hull and is manned by the commander and gunner in the right half, with the loader in the left half. The commander and the loader each have a circular hatch, opening to the rear, and six periscopes provide all-round vision for the commander. Both hatches have ring mounts for the 7.62 mm MG-3 air defense machine gun, though it is normally installed on the loader's hatch.

The 120 mm Rheinmetall main gun is fully stabilized in both azimuth and elevation, and the WNA-H22 electro-hidraulic gun control system is fitted. The gun fires two types of ammunition, both developed by Rheinmetall APFSDS-T, known as DM-33 KE (Kinetische Energy), and HEAT-MP-T, known as DM-12 MZ (Mehrzweck = multipurpose), both types having combustible cases. 27 rounds of 120 mm ammunition are stored in a special magazine in the forward section of the hull, to the left of the driver's station - additional 15 (making a total of 42) are stored in the left side of the turret bustle, and separated from the fighting compartment by an electrically operated door. Should the ammunition in the bustle be hit, blow-off panels in the turret roof would direct any explosion upwards. A co-axial 7.620mm MG 3is mounted to the left of the main gun and 4,750 rounds of machine gun ammunition are carried.

The thermal sight for the gunner's EMES 15 primary sight was not ready during production of the first batch, though all vehicles were prepared to be so equipped at a later stage. To provide an improvised night fighting capability for first batch vehicles, the Panzer-Ziel-und-BeobachtungsgerÃÂ¤t (PZB) 200ow light TV system (LLLTV) was temporarily fitted to 200 Leopard 2 The EMES 15/FLT-2 fire control system consists of:

gunner's primary sight with mirror stabilized in azimuth and elevation 
laser transmitter and receiver 
thermal imaging system and eye piece assembly 
commander's and gunner's control units 
commander's display unit 
computer control unit 
commander's joy-stick hand control 
digital ballistic computer, which calculates the relevant data for a firing solution 
cross wind velocity sensor (first batch only) 
gun elevation sensor 
laser electronics box 
cant angle sensor 
interconnecting cable set 
The gunner also has an auxiliary telescope FERO-Z18 with a magnification of x8, mounted co-axially to the right of the main gun. An independent and fully stabilized PERI R-17 primary panoramic sight, made by Carl Zeiss and with magnifications of x2 and x8, is installed at the front of the commander's station. This sight can be traversed through 360 degrees and allows the commander to override the gunner's control if necessary. An ammunition supply hatch opening outward, is provided in the left side of the turret side. Two groups of four 76 mm Wegmann smoke mortars are mounted on either side of the turret and can be electrically fired either as single rounds or in salvos of four.
Two SEM 25/SEM35 radio sets are fitted behind the commander in the rear right of the turret bustle. The radio antennae are mounted to the left and right behind crew stations.

The engine compartment is at the rear, separated from the fighting compartment by a fireproof bulkhead. The MTU MB 873 Ka-501 liquid-cooled 47.6 litre V-12 cylinder 4-stroke exhaust turbo-charged diesel engine develops 1,104 kW (1,500 PS) at 2,600 rpm. It is started by eight 12-volt/125 Ab batteries and has a 24-volt electrical system. The Leopard 2 maximum road speed is 68 km/h, though it is limited to 50km/h during peacetime, and top reverse is 31 km/h.
Fuel consumption is estimated at around 300 litres per 100 km on roads and 500 litres per 100 km across country. The four fuel tanks have a total capacity of approximately 1,160 litres, giving a maximum road range of about 500 km. The Renk HSWL 354 hydro-kinetic planetary gearbox with integral service brake is coupled to the engine, forming a compact power pack which can be exchanged within 15 minutes. Four forward and two reverse gears are available through a torque converter, enabling the Leopard 2 to turn on the spot if required. The transmission automatically changes gear within the range pre-selected by the driver. The cooling air outlet grille is very prominent across the upper section of the rear plate, and was reinforced after the 28th vehicle built. Exhaust grilles with vertical bars are located to the left and right of the de-airation vents. A fault detection system detects any technical malfunctions. The engine/transmisson powerpack of the Leoperd 2 weighs 6120 kg.

Four 9 kg Halon fire extinguisher bottles are installed on the right behind the driver's station. The bottles are connected to pipes and hoses and are activated automatically by the fire detection system, when temperatures rise above 180ÃÂ° F inside the fighting compartment, or manually via a control panel in the driver's compartment. An extra 2.5 kg Halon fire extinguisher (HAL 2.5) is stored on the floor beneath the main gun. The Leopard 2 has a self-contained NBC protection system, which produces up to 4 mbar (0.004 kp/cmÃÂ²) over pressure inside the vehicle.

The Leopard 2 is able to ford water obstacles 1.20 m deep (wading) without any preparation, and to ford at a depth of 2.25 m (deep wading) with special preparation. About 15 minutes preparation is required to get the tank ready for crossing water obstacles at a depth of 4 ma (underwater driving), including the fitting of a special three-piece snorkel to the commander's cupola.

Production of the second batch began in March 1982 and ended in November 1983. Of the 450 vehicles built, 248 were built by Krauss-Maffei (chassis nbr. 10211 to 10458) and 202 by MaK (chassis nbr. 20173 to 20347). The most significant changes were the deletion of the cross wind velocity sensor, and that the protection over the optical blocks at the commander's station was now faceted shape. The tank thermal sight, based on the common modules provided by Texas Instruments and built by Carl Zeiss, was now fitted to the gunner's EMES 15 primary sight and the gun control system was included in the fault detection system. The fuel filters were repositioned, considerably reducing the time required for refuelling. An external head-set connection was added to the left rear of the turret side. The racks of ammunition stowage were identical to those that were to be fitted to the M1A1 Abrams. Two foot boards were attached to the power pack, thus avoiding damage to the steering system and the electrical wiring and plugs during maintenance with the deck removed. The tow cable clamps on the rear deck were repositioned and the cables, now 5 m long, were crossed on the rear plate. Due to these numerous changes, this version was designated the Leopard 2 A1 .

The 300 Leopard 2 of the third batch were built between November 1983 and November 1984, 165 by Krauss-Maffei (chassis nbr. 10459 to 10623) and 135 by MaK (chassis nbr. 20375 to 20509). The most notable changes were the addition of a deflector, which raised the position of the commander's PERI R-17 primary panoramic sight by 50 mm, and a larger cover plate fitted on top of the NBC protection system. These modifications were subsequently also carried out to the second batch vehicles. The third batch vehicles were also designated Leopard 2 A1 .

The fourth batch was built between December 1984 and December 1985. Of the 300 vehicles delivered, 165 were built by Krauss-Maffei (chassis nbr. 10624 to 10788), and 135 by MaK (chassis nbr. 20510 to 20644). The most significant changes were the installation of new digital SEM 80/90 VHF radios and revised exhaust grilles with circular bars. The ammunition supply hatches were welded shut (risk of leaking if turret was hit). The vehicles of this batch were designated the Leopard 2 A3 .

Between December 1985 and March 1987, 370 vehicles were delivered, with 190 being built by Krauss-Maffei (chassis nbr. 10789 to 10979), and the remaining 180 by MaK (chassis nbr. 20645 to 20825). In this batch, the fire control was fitted with a digital core to facilitate the use of new ammunition, and to improve the crew's survivability a fire and explosion suppression system developed by Deugra was installed. The return rollers were repositioned. The turret protection level was increased to more than 700mm for KE and 1000mm for HEAT. The vehicles of this batch were designated Leopard 2 A4 .

Although only five batches were originally intended to be built, an order for a sixth batch of 150 vehicles was placed in june 1987, and 83 were built by Krauss-Maffei (chassis nbr. 10980 to 11062) and 67 by MaK (chassis nbr. 20826 to 20892), between January 1988 and May 1989. New features in this batch were the installation of maintenance-free batteries, the introduction of Diehl 570FT tracks, and the use of zinc cromate free paint. The central warning light was now installed in a small housing on the hull, in front of the driver's station, for better observation by the driver when driving head-out.The ammunition supply hatch in the left side of the turret was deleted. The vehicles of this batch were also designated Leopard 2 A4 .


Production of 100 seventh batch vehicles began in May 1989 and ended in April 1990, with 55 built by Krauss-Maffei (chassis nbr. 11063 to 11117) and 45 by MaK (chassis nbr. 20893 to 20937) . The vehicles of this batch were identical to the late sixth batch vehicles and also called Leopard 2 A4 .
Between January 1991 and March 1992 75 vehicles were delivered, with 41 built by Krauss-Maffei (chassis nbr. 11118 to 11158) and 34 by MaK (chassis nbr. 20938 to 20971). Changes included slight modifications of the base mounts for the smoke mortars, and later on a collimator for the muzzle reference system was fitted to the right side of the 120 mm main gun, near the barrel's end, and was subsequently retrofitted to the vehicles of previous batches. The muzzle reference system allows a quick check for the gunner of the distortion of the gun barrel in relation to the sight optics. The vehicles of this batch were also designated Leopard 2 A4 .

The final Leopard 2 A4 of the eight batch was delivered to the Gebirgs-Panzerbattalion 8 (Mountain Tank Battalion) on 19 March 1992, in a official ceremony in Munich.

After delivery of the last eight batch vehicle, there were 2.125 Leopard 2 A4 in service with the Bundeswehr. The Leopard 2 was designed to meet the requirements of modern mobile combat to counter the Soviet threat to Central Europe. It used the most advanced technologies available at the time, to achieve enhanced performance, with optimal results in the combination of armor protection, firepower, and mobility; which placed it among the leaders in modern tank design.
*
THE IMPROVED LEOPARD 2 - LEOPARD 2 A5 KWS II* 

In a modern world the pressure for modernization is a matter of course, but in the field of military technology it is a bitter reality. With the appearence of modern and capable Soviet tanks such as the T-64 B and T-80 B, equipped with a high-performance 125 mm smoothbore gun capable of firing guided missiles, the development of an even better Leopard 2 was demanded. However, cooperation between nations over their tank industries can be difficult. After the cancellation of a joint French-German tank development project in November 1982, Germany extended the concept phase for a Leopard 3 in March 1983 to last until 1996. Several alternatives had to be examined, including production of additional Leopard 2, improvement of the Leopard 2, development of a new turret for the Leopard 2 with a crew of four or with a crew of three with an automatic loader, or still the development of an entirely new hull and turret.

The development of improved components for the Leopard 2 was finally favoured, and in 1989 the Leopard 2 KVT (KomponentenversuchstrÃÂ¤ger - component trial vehicle) was built and tested. This vehicle was fitted with additional armor, spall liners in the fighting compartment, a new electrically-driven sliding hatch for the driver, new hatches for the commander and loader, and increased reactive and passive armor on the turret roof. The EMES-15 was raised and received an armored housing, and the PERI-17, now including an independent thermal sight channel, was relocated to the left rear of the commander's section. This prototype had a total weight of 60,500 kg. After the trials, this vehicle was converted into the IVT (InstrumentenversuchstrÃÂ¤ger - experimental vehicle for instruments) and joined the IFIS (integrated command and information system) development program carried out between 1988 and 1992, which researched in cooperation with the US the more efficient way to the management and use of gathered information. After evaluation of the development tests with with the KVT, two prototypes were built in 1991 by Krauss-Maffei for the improvement program, known as KWS.

The overwhelming political changes within the Eastern Block, and the resulting decreasing defense budgets definitely modified the improvement program. An alternative improvement program was initiated, divided into three stages, and known as KWS I, KWS II, and KWS III (the Roman numerals do not denote chronological order).

KWS I consisted of the adoption of a longer L/55 120 mm main gun and the use of improved ammunition, having an increased muzzle velocity of 1,800 m/s (OBS: This program resulted in the Leopard 2 A6).

KWS II was the development of increased armor protection for the crew and improved command and control system capabilities (OBS: This program resulted in the Leopard 2 A5).

KWS III consisted of the adoption of a 140mm main gun.

On October 1991, Switzerland, the Netherlands, and Germany decided for cooperation in a development program for KWS II. The first Leopard 2 A5 were officially delivered to the German Army School on 30 November 1995. Chassis of the sixth, seventh, and eight batches were to be used for the conversion program and to receive reworked and modified turrets taken from tanks of the first four batches. Modernization of the chassis were to be carried out by Krauss-Maffei and MaK while Wegmann and Rheinmetall became responsible for the turrets.

The most significant change to the hull of the Leopard 2 A5 is the new driver's hatch, which is now electronically operated and slides to the right to open. A deflector is mounted to the left of the driver's station, with stowage brackets for camouflage support poles. A camera mounted above the rear cooling air outlet is connected to a monitor on the driver's dashboard to enable him to reverse at high speed, without needing directions for the commander. The road wheels are now made of steel, replacing those made of aluminium.

The turret front and sides are fitted with wedge-shaped add-on armor in sections, which can easily be replaced by field workshops if hit or, at a later stage, be replaced by more advanced armor. The side panels of this extra armor are hinged to swing forward, neccessary when engine is to be replaced. The gun mantlet was completely redesigned, and additional stowage boxes are fitted to the turret rear and sides. The interior of the turret is now fitted with a spall liner for improved protection against splinters. The electro-hydraulic gun control and stabilization system was replaced by an all-electric system. The optical FERO Z-18 auxiliary telescope was relocated to a position on top of the gun mantlet, and the commander's PERI-R 17 panoramic sight has been moved to the left rear of the commander's station. The commander's improved independent sight now includes a thermal channel whose image is displayed on a monitor on the commander's station. The laser range data processor was modified so that the Leopard 2 A5 can now engage helicopters with APFSDS-T ammunition, and a GPS vehicle navigation system is built in with the GPS antenna installed at the rear of the turret roof.

The additional armor has increased the combat weight of the Leopard 2 A5 to 59,500 kg, which has not affected the mobility, as the vehicle was designed to accept such an increase.

































http://www.fprado.com/armorsite/leo2.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## EagleEyes

Dont the Turkish operate this tank too? I heard sometime ago that Turkish are interested in upgrading this tank (seems like they are in a progress of upgrading right now) and building their own home made tank in class of this tank. It would be a good idea to fund their project, however it is a bit costly (more than JF-17) since they are having trouble in acquiring funds for the project since they believe that Turkish dont have enough capability to build an own tank.


----------



## zraver

WebMaster said:


> Dont the Turkish operate this tank too? I heard sometime ago that Turkish are interested in upgrading this tank (seems like they are in a progress of upgrading right now) and building their own home made tank in class of this tank. It would be a good idea to fund their project, however it is a bit costly (more than JF-17) since they are having trouble in acquiring funds for the project since they believe that Turkish dont have enough capability to build an own tank.



Turkey is upgrading its Leo 1's and M-60's in order to remain competative until thier XK-2 clone comes on line. pakistan cannot afford the XK-2 at 8.5 million USD a copy


----------



## EagleEyes

I must say that they have spent a lot even on the upgrades of M-60s. Here it is known as SABRA-MKIII, upgraded M-60 at IDEF 2007.









Now LEOPARD-I with ASELSAN FCS (Fire control system) upgrade



M-60 upgrade is something that Pakistan followed with Al-Zarrar upgrading Chinese T-59 tanks.


----------



## TexasJohn

zraver said:


> Turkey is upgrading its Leo 1's and M-60's in order to remain competative until thier XK-2 clone comes on line. pakistan cannot afford the XK-2 at 8.5 million USD a copy



I need some understanding here. Look at post #1 and the frontal view of the Leo. A squared front. However the last pics show the angular front. Is that an "add-on" of some sort, or Leo2?


----------



## Keysersoze

You are confusing the Leo 2 (in the first post) And the Leo1 upgrade in the following posts. There is a upgrade for the LEO2 called the A-6 which has angular armour added.


----------



## TexasJohn

Keysersoze said:


> You are confusing the Leo 2 (in the first post) And the Leo1 upgrade in the following posts. There is a upgrade for the LEO2 called the A-6 which has angular armour added.



Yup! that's what I meant. It is an an add-on then. Is the A-6 Just bolted on, or are there other mods that happen to the turret?


----------



## Keysersoze

Yeah I have seen the panels removed. They look like hollow add on armour.


----------



## Super Falcon

this is a heavy beast turks get those too


----------



## blain2

Of all the western tanks, this tank (Leopard I/II) would have been selected by the PA if we had the money and no threat of sanctions. Awesome tank by any measure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## su-47

but isnt it way too heavy to operate in the Thar desert? Isn't that why PA chose Al Khalid, a medium tank?


----------



## Black Stone

The German's know their tank, I like this tank.


----------



## JK!

su-47 said:


> but isnt it way too heavy to operate in the Thar desert? Isn't that why PA chose Al Khalid, a medium tank?



Despite its size it has an excellent power to weight ratio as well as wide tracks to negotiate softer terrain.

Also it weighs a few tonnes less than the like of the M1 Abrams and Challenger 2.


----------



## blain2

su-47 said:


> but isnt it way too heavy to operate in the Thar desert? Isn't that why PA chose Al Khalid, a medium tank?



Too heavy was not always the issue. After all Indian Arjun weighs more than the Leo2 and you guys designed it for operations against Pakistan in Rajhastan/Thar area 

Its just a very good tank.


----------



## su-47

blain2 said:


> Too heavy was not always the issue. After all Indian Arjun weighs more than the Leo2 and you guys designed it for operations against Pakistan in Rajhastan/Thar area
> 
> Its just a very good tank.



Arjun weighs 58.5 tonnes compared to Leo 2's 62.3 tonnes, but arjun is still considered too heavy.


----------



## blain2

su-47 said:


> Arjun weighs 58.5 tonnes compared to Leo 2's 62.3 tonnes, but arjun is still considered too heavy.



Su, 58 vs. 62 is not that much of a difference. The difference in the weight argument takes prominence when you are talking about 48 tons vs. 58 or 62 tons. (AK vs Arjun vs Leo2). As you can see, a 10 ton difference is a fairly significant one. At that point, you go on and decide on what approach to tank design you want to take. Maybe a much lighter tank does not provide you with enough protection, or a heavier tank is too cumbersome on the battlefield etc. etc. 

I think Pakistan and India have problems that are not necessarily with the ability to use such heavy tanks in these regions like the Thar and Rajhastan, rather these problems have more to do with the lack of infrastructure to support such heavy vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

> When the first analysis of the Yom Kippur War of 1973 became available, it became clear that increased armor protection would be a decisive factor in the future



AK is lighter, has survivability for the crew, for the tank itself increased?


----------



## EagleEyes

> I think Pakistan and India have problems that are not necessarily with the ability to use such heavy tanks in these regions like the Thar and Rajhastan, rather these problems have more to do with the lack of infrastructure to support such heavy vehicles.



Is there a transportation problem you mean? Even the Chinese are now getting bulky tanks.


----------



## blain2

WebMaster said:


> Is there a transportation problem you mean? Even the Chinese are now getting bulky tanks.



Yes. The rolling stock (rail etc.) cannot support the dimensions and weight of the tanks. Bridges and roads have not been built to support such heavy machines etc. In Pakistan and India, most of the armour has to be moved around in trains. Neither country has an airlift capability able to handle tank transport.


----------



## fatman17

heres a bit of folk-lore
in the late 80s the americans were so desperate to sell the abrams tank to PA, that they offered to re-build all the small and medium bridges (over irrigation canals) one sees in pakistan's punjab province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

after ak leo 2 is my favourite and leopard is definatley better than challanger 2 t 90 and abram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

what is the cost of a single piece


----------



## gromell

Super Falcon said:


> after ak leo 2 is my favourite and leopard is definatley better than challanger 2 t 90 and abram



I agree
Leopard 2A6 is the best MBT in the world right now.
Germans are real boss military engineers.


----------



## AliFarooq

blain2 said:


> Yes. The rolling stock (rail etc.) cannot support the dimensions and weight of the tanks. Bridges and roads have not been built to support such heavy machines etc. In Pakistan and India, most of the armour has to be moved around in trains. Neither country has an airlift capability able to handle tank transport.



True, i have seen trains loaded with tanks, going from sahiwal to okara, a few times.


----------



## Super Falcon

what is the cost of each piece dudes please answer


----------



## karaislam

after 170 piece of sabra 3 tanks current best turkish tank is german leopard 2 a4s.turkey has around 339-340 leo2 and around 400-410 leopard1.

our 340 leo2a4s has gone under some upgrades and what i ve heard from some forum that this updates ll be spectacular.not only fcs and machine gun upgrades also turkish leopard2a4s ll have additional reactive armour upgrade maybe mortar upgrade too or they can be mounted with umtas or kornet e missiles.it ll be interesting upgrade.as soon as fotos ll be in the public i ll post the pics here.


about leopard tank costs

new series such as 2a5pso or 2a6ex or 2a6can around 7-10 million dollars.


----------



## karaislam

leopard series tanks has some of the best features.

they are
best engine mtu
best armour technology
best main gun
also they are using best shells such as dm53-63

but i would prefer turkish,israeli,korean fire control systems over germans.

so all of them makes leopard series best tank of the world.

second would be korean k2.

turkish altay ll be excellent tank too.
it ll have
turkish aselsan fire control system technology
german mtu engine
german l55 main gun
turkish-korean armour
german renk transmission
korean auto loader system etc etc


----------



## Super Falcon

but why nuts uae went for laclerc when they can get a buildozer fighting machine like leopard 2 it is proven too


----------



## Canaan

I am not sure exactly why they chose the le clerc, but I don't seem to recall the Leo being used in any desert terrain yet and hence we don't know its capabilities. 

But I know the Danes recently employed their Leos in the Helmand province in A'stan.


----------



## mohhaider

stupid question 
leopard VS T90s? what do you think?
thank U


----------



## Righteous_Fire

fatman17 said:


> heres a bit of folk-lore
> in the late 80s the americans were so desperate to sell the abrams tank to PA, that they offered to re-build all the small and medium bridges (over irrigation canals) one sees in pakistan's punjab province.



I've heard this in connection with Zia's death! Dr. Shahid on his program invited some Armor core guy who said the same thing! They had even brought models of M1A to Zia and that model...........  not a very nice thing that one was ...


----------



## beckham

mohhaider said:


> stupid question
> leopard VS T90s? what do you think?
> thank U



Its originally posted by *MIG-29*.. hope this helps u,




Mig-29 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Turkiye has more than 300 Second-hand Leo-2A4 (Turkey is going to modernizate all of them with new generation "Volkan" fire control system)... Volkan-1 has been developed to modernizate Turkish Leo-1 Tanks by Aselsan...

All of those tank modernization programs will be performing as a stop-gap solution until Turkish Altay MBT's will be ready until 2014-15...

Here is some of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

That is Volkan-1 for Leo-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohhaider

beckham said:


> Its originally posted by *MIG-29*.. hope this helps u,


thank U very much..


----------



## TaimiKhan

Some more cool pics of Leopard Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarnee

what is the fuel efficiency ? which one has better ?


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen




----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Awesome Tank .. Is the PA aquiring this tank ..?


----------



## cabatli_53

"Aselsan"- Altay 3+ Generation MBT FCS and Leo-2A4 Modernization video...

(Note: The Tank seen in video is not the real Altay MBT. )


----------



## cabatli_53

Aselsan Volkan FCS and Sucessful rates...


----------------------------------------------------------------
*Original Leo 1A1 and A1A4 Succesful rates !!!*

*Successful Firing Rates Standing:* %62 (DAY), %30 (NIGHT)
*Succesful Firing Rates Moving (20km/h):* %40 (DAY), %20 (Night)

*Target Detection Range Night: 1000m*
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Leo 1T Volkan Succesful rates !!!*

*Successful Firing Rates Standing (DAY-Night):* More Than %95
*Succesful Firing Rates Moving (20km/h):* More Than %70

*Target Detection range: 3500m (Aselsan KartalGozu)*


Authorities-Engineers have reached all above high results, After *3000* Firing tests of Leo-1T's in Field.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cabatli_53

Leopard 1T Volkan


----------



## Sunny4pak

Cabatli bro .......
I have a question whether turkey is only modernising Leo or they producing new one under license ...?

Regards,

Sunny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Bro,

All Turkish Leopard-1 and 2's are obsolete 2nd hand Tanks. We have ordered them from Germany and modernizating them in accordance with requirements of Turkish army necessity (Volkan-I & II systems) and certificated them with Turkich code names like Leo-1T. Leo-1's had been ordered a long times ago but Current 300 Leo 2A4's have been ordered as a stop-gap solution Until Our 1000 Altay MBT will pass to mass production phase. 

All above pictures and video I have indroduced above is about modernization programs and systems (Volkan I&II) of Aselsan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hadouken

Germans can make good military equipment!


----------



## sherdil76

Canaan said:


> I am not sure exactly why they chose the le clerc, but I don't seem to recall the Leo being used in any desert terrain yet and hence we don't know its capabilities.
> 
> But I know the Danes recently employed their Leos in the Helmand province in A'stan.



does anyone know what sort of material is used to make these camos? seems some kinda fabric... if so why cant we(textile rich) country can make and put some on our AKs, or our fauji bhai only know about bushes and trees


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

from different sources i have come to know that al-khalid2 will be western type and turky is providing us help to develop it... at same time TURKEY is developing ALTAY ... and both countries are working together on that project... so we can hope that al-khalid2 will have different look


----------



## Canaan

looks like canvas with camo net


----------



## Super Falcon

welll if arabs want to defaet israel specially saudis they should nto waste money on abram buy lleopard 2 beast of desert and al kahlid will make a killler punch to any tank of israel


----------



## ASQ-1918

The best without a doubt.


----------



## Super Falcon

yes and i know when their tank commanders see these both tanks together they willll left thier craps behind


----------



## shag

sherdil76 said:


> does anyone know what sort of material is used to make these camos? seems some kinda fabric... if so why cant we(textile rich) country can make and put some on our AKs, or our fauji bhai only know about bushes and trees



AFAIK These are cmo nets, used among other things to reduce heat signature. Barracuda in India makes similar nets for Arjun and T-90S


----------



## Super Falcon

ausum beast man


----------



## dekho

> AFAIK These are cmo nets, used among other things to reduce heat signature. Barracuda in India makes similar nets for Arjun and T-90S



This video shows Arjun employing these Camo Nets


----------

